# Skin care for babies



## carmenhoney (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello all

My cousin is having a baby in a few months time and we (mum, grandma and myself) are wanting to make up a baby basket with the usual suspects (shampoo, lotion etc). The more i research which products are the best the more i feel inclined to just make a lot of the stuff myself (ive been making and selling soap and skincare for almost 5 years now so i am capable and i take safety VERY seriously)

The real issue here is, other than baby oil and powder (i already have store bought bubble bath in mind) im really at a loss at what other products a baby would need (obviously i dont have a child haha) 

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Susie (Mar 15, 2017)

Old fashioned, non-pre-shaped cloth diapers for burp pads.  I seriously could have used way more than the 6 I had!  You want the flat ones.  They are soft and skin friendly. 

Baby washcloths.  You need small, thin, soft washcloths to get tiny hands and such clean.

There is no need for baby powder if they are using disposable diapers, unless the pediatrician says for them to use it.  It can actually cause more problems than it solves.  ESPECIALLY do not use talc powder on girls!  It has been strongly linked to ovarian cancer.

If you are in the US, Boudreaux's Butt Paste is the absolute best thing for any diaper rash!  I keep a tube for me during the summer to combat the heat rashes I get.

That's all I can think of right now.  I will probably think of several more once I get to work.


----------



## jade-15 (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't have kids but the Weleda range has been highly recommended by friends with babies.
This link goes to a chart (I hope) which shows all their products in the mother and baby line, so hopefully that may give you some ideas!
http://www.weleda.com.au/selecting-the-right-products/w1/i1180955/

Also the calendula range smells wonderful


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 22, 2017)

My son has eczema and it was pretty serious when he was a baby so I have a different outlook on baby skin care. Less is more. Fill the basket with the gentlest baby wash you can find, an unscented baby lotion, and some butt paste (we tried Baby Bordreaux but preferred regular old A&D ointment). Add some colorful bath toys, a bunch of washcloths (the soft, thin kind), and a couple of cute baby towels and you will have an awesome gift.

I don't think any handmade soap is really appropriate for a baby's delicate skin. Even the gentlest baby wash would make our son's eczema worse. We could only use baby wash on his hair, hands, neck, and diaper area. Warm water and a washcloth alone are enough to clean the rest of the baby.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 22, 2017)

^^ I agree with the A&D ointment. I was the best hands down and kept the red at bay for those times when I was not the quickest to changing my kids diaper.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 22, 2017)

I preferred lanolin for rashes. And I will echo Susie on the cloth diapers for burp cloths. I loved the prefolded ones. 

You might also consider
Baby nail clippers
Baby (fluoride free)toothpaste and fingertip toothbrush
Digital thermometer
One of these https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zodaca-B...61991&wl11=online&wl12=46549706&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## earlene (Mar 22, 2017)

As a mother who refused to go the disposable diaper route, I would strongly recommend a diaper pail and at least a dozen super soft cloth diapers.  A couple of jars of lanolin, which can be used not only for baby's bum, waterproofing diaper covers, but to soften pained and cracked nipples if mom is breastfeeding.  (And you can soften your own skin with it, or add it to soap if you so desire.)

But even nicer for a new mom, pre-made lanolized wool diaper covers.  You  can make those yourself and if you make her a couple of them, include a dozen or so cloth inserts, or make some wool inserts, and if she prefers to recycle and re-use, she may love the idea of a non-disposable option.  And making them can be a fun project.  

Here are some links about how to do that.  If you Google the topic, you can find tons more info on the subject.

How to make diaper covers and waterproof them with lanolin:
http://breadwithhoney.blogspot.com/2015/05/tutorial-upcycled-wool-diaper-cover.html
http://www.paddedtushstats.com/the-quick-and-easy-way-to-wash-and-lanolize-wool-cloth-diaper-covers/

Cloth diaper inserts:
http://www.thinking-about-cloth-diapers.com/making-cloth-diaper-inserts.html

Why to diaper with wool:
http://themindfulhome.blogspot.com/2013/08/cloth-diapering-with-wool-everything.html


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 22, 2017)

I make my own baby stuff for my grandchildren. Easy peasy to make. If you like you can message me for help with formulating


----------

